# If a subcontractor has no insurance is the contractor on the hook for a claim



## TimNJ (Sep 7, 2005)

HO will report loss to their homeowners ins. Their homeowners insurance will then subragate to the GC's insurance for reimbursement. If GC doesn't say anything about having a sub that did the work it will end with him. If GC tells them he had a sub they will want to know who the sub's insurance company is so that they can subragate with them. 
In my case here in NJ if I had a non insured sub, my insurance would pay, but I would be billed in my annual audit for the uninsured sub.


----------



## detroit687 (Sep 4, 2008)

I really only do commercial work but I have to turn in my certificate of INS to the gc worded exactly how they want with the job name for each job. If I didn't have insurance as a sub I'm now by law insured by the gc the general is now the INS company and i have to pay them what ever they want to charge me to be insured through them. And it's allot more than what they owe me for the contract. I pay $1000 for 12 months for one mill general liability and I also have to carry a 60k bond for the carpenters union.


----------

